
A scalable pipeline for designing reconfigurable organisms - Hooke
https://www.pnas.org/content/117/4/1853
======
twic
This is a cool hack.

But unless i'm missing something, there's no source of persistent patterning
here. Nothing like morphogenesis as it usually happens in animals. The tissues
are shaped by assembly, and that's it. I can't imagine these things will stay
functional for very long.

------
npwr
Finally a tangible publication on the matter! I was astounded by Michael
Levin's presentation at NeurIPS in 2018. I did not understand was no press
outlet mentionned it.

This is a breakthrough discovery that will enable the creation of whole new
classes of technology and medicine!

~~~
trevyn
Also weapons.

~~~
npwr
What kinds of weapons do you foresee being feasible with this technology ?

------
kylek
Off-topic: I am in love with the term _in silico_ \- first time seeing it
anywhere

~~~
vikramkr
It's a great word. You'll see it all over the place in AI aided drug design
and tons of other places as well

